# looking for my first dslr camera help?



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,
i am looking at buying my first dslr camera and i am in need of some advice please.

having had various compact cameras over the years and constantly disappointed with varying picture quality i feel i need to invest in a camera that will satisfy my holiday needs.

this has been brewing since last year when we went to new york site seeing.
having tried to take shots in low light in st patricks cathedral only to return home with poor grainy images only fit for the recycle bin.:devil:
also put to the bin pictures of various awesome sights and buildings because of focus issue.

now i am no expert photo taker so i am looking for something around £500 mark that is light and not to big and bulky.

can anyone point me in the right direction please.

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nikon D60 or Cannon equivalent would suit your needs. http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod637.html This would leave some room for to add a few accessories:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

If I were you I'd consider your options a bit more carefully here. Do you really _need_ a DSLR? Will you be making use of the abilities it has or will it be left in Auto mode most of the time?

If you're willing to experiment with ISO settings, aperture, shutter speed, metering etc. then go for it but otherwise you could get a brilliant bridge style camera that will take stunning shots in auto mode even at high ISO levels required for low light conditions, but will come with a lot more features than the equivalent DSLR of the same price. High zooms are possible with a bridge camera without extra lenses, for example. A high zoom lens for a £500 DSLR is likely to cost at least £200 extra.

If you decide you really do want a DSLR then the best thing is to go to a shop and actually hold one. They're all very similar in specs and price and there is no clear market leader around that price IMO, so most of your choice will come down to how it feels to use, some cameras might not suit your hand size or your shooting style.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

need to look into bridge style cameras lloyd so i can assess my options

Thanks


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

joec said:


> need to look into bridge style cameras lloyd so i can assess my options
> 
> Thanks


No worries. Sorry if I came across as a bit direct, I just see a lot of people buying DSLRs hoping they will solve all of their photography problems and then finding out they can actually end up making them worse! Plus bridge cameras are much better value for money for most people :thumb:


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> No worries. Sorry if I came across as a bit direct, I just see a lot of people buying DSLRs hoping they will solve all of their photography problems and then finding out they can actually end up making them worse! Plus bridge cameras are much better value for money for most people :thumb:


any good sites for indepth reviews , recommendations etc?:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

joec said:


> any good sites for indepth reviews etc?:thumb:


www.dpreview.com has the best reviews I've seen including full size example photos. I find their features search function very useful when narrowing down the camera features needed; http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/compare.asp


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

If you are after something light and compact the Olympus entry lever dslr's are very good, but still have good build quality. Although the lenses tend to be more expensive if you ever want to expand your gear.
I have used Canon, Olympus and Nikon and would not buy anything but a nikon now, just down to the very nicley laid out controls and menus.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> No worries. Sorry if I came across as a bit direct, I just see a lot of people buying DSLRs hoping they will solve all of their photography problems and then finding out they can actually end up making them worse! Plus bridge cameras are much better value for money for most people :thumb:


Doesn't read as being too direct to me Lloyd. Sounds like good advice. Too many people buy DSLR's then never use any of the features on them. Always good to cover all the bases before buying:thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I got a Nikon D40X and I have to say I'm only getting 10% of its potential out of it. 
Really need to go to photography lessons to learn to get the most out of it, but there's nowhere near me.

Having said that, with the camera set on the tripod, it takes fab pictures!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> If I were you I'd consider your options a bit more carefully here. Do you really _need_ a DSLR? Will you be making use of the abilities it has or will it be left in Auto mode most of the time?
> 
> If you're willing to experiment with ISO settings, aperture, shutter speed, metering etc. then go for it but otherwise you could get a brilliant bridge style camera that will take stunning shots in auto mode even at high ISO levels required for low light conditions, but will come with a lot more features than the equivalent DSLR of the same price. High zooms are possible with a bridge camera without extra lenses, for example. A high zoom lens for a £500 DSLR is likely to cost at least £200 extra.
> 
> If you decide you really do want a DSLR then the best thing is to go to a shop and actually hold one. They're all very similar in specs and price and there is no clear market leader around that price IMO, so most of your choice will come down to how it feels to use, some cameras might not suit your hand size or your shooting style.


This is a great post and very useful information. There may not be an obvious market leader but there are cameras that do things better than others. Although these things tend to be very minor points that serious/experienced photographers will notice. For example high iso capability.

If I was in your shoes I would head to the shop and have a hold of different cameras. See what feels right etc. I went with Nikon because of the availability of lenses, the feel of the body, the layout of the cameras menus etc. To me they have that edge over canon. Its personal preference though.

With $500 you should be able to get a nice bit o' kit to start out.:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Joe

I really like this site for good in depth reviews

http://www.cameralabs.com/

I went from a Fuji S9500 bridge camera and was never completely happy with it, to a Nikon D80 just before Christmas.

The Nikon is an absolutely fantastic camera even with the included 18-55VR zoom kit lens. Remember with a DSLR you can always add better lenses when you have the cash.:thumb:

Bear in mind I've had my dslr 6 months have a look at some pics I shot below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117374

Hope this helps you a little bit.

James


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks james that site is perfect for me and the video guides are ideal.

i am currently looking at super zoom cameras .
a lot if reading is required but the panasonic fz28 gets very good comments along with cannon sx10


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry to hijack guys but what is a bridge camera?
I currently own a Sony cybershot DSC-T30, it was an all singing and dancing point and shoot when i first bought it! however i am also considering buying a new camera. I don't use it that often and really only use it for car shots and the odd holiday outing so i don't think a dslr would be a wise buy. Also the Sony has some dust on the inside of the lens that keeps popping up on pictures that is really annoying me now.
Any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge_digital_camera


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I would stay away from bridge cameras. In my experience they are just dressed up digital cameras trying to fool you into thinking they are an slr.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Mike V said:


> I would stay away from bridge cameras. In my experience they are just dressed up digital cameras trying to fool you into thinking they are an slr.


but would you not say they are ideal for someone looking for a higher end compact without going to the full blown dslr


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mike V said:


> I would stay away from bridge cameras. In my experience they are just dressed up digital cameras trying to fool you into thinking they are an slr.


They _are_ dressed up cameras designed to feel like a DSLR. Except unless you want detachable lenses you can get much more for your money! Bigger zoom (while still having a very good lens), full manual control and filter threads for starters. You also get a viewfinder on a lot of them (albeit a digital one)


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

found this very simple and easy comparison to help anyone decide.

http://www.cameralabs.com/features/DSLR_or_compact/should_you_buy_a_DSLR.shtml


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Recently was in the same position and went for the Nikon D40, excellent camera and I'm probably only using it to about 10% of it's full potential.
For your budget it's easily affordable with some extra to upgrade upon the current kit lense, tripod, filters etc..


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Recently was in the same position and went for the Nikon D40, excellent camera and I'm probably only using it to about 10% of it's full potential.
> For your budget it's easily affordable with some extra to upgrade upon the current kit lense, tripod, filters etc..


thanks,
currently looking at the d40 or panasonic fz28 superzoom


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to get a Nikon D40 next time they come in to a store in Glasgow. They sell 'A' grade units which are catalogue returns, etc. A little bit cheaper which means I can spend some on accessories. Or cleaning stuff


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a Canon person so not really up to date on Nikons but I'm sure I'd read that the D40 had been discontinued?


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the Nikon D5000 concept. It has features of the D90 but also a pop out articulating LCD similar to some Canons.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

NeilG40 said:


> I'm a Canon person so not really up to date on Nikons but I'm sure I'd read that the D40 had been discontinued?


It is, but this guy seems to be able to get them now and again.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

chisai said:


> I am going to get a Nikon D40 next time they come in to a store in Glasgow. They sell 'A' grade units which are catalogue returns, etc. A little bit cheaper which means I can spend some on accessories. Or cleaning stuff


interesting mate.
could you possibly divulge where in Glasgow?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not till I get mine. LOL


Quiggs, none at the moment but hoping to get some in soon. Told me £230. Not much cheaper than Amazon but I like to be able to go back to someone if I need any advice. Good luck. Nice to do a public service


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

chisai said:


> Not till I get mine. LOL
> 
> Quiggs, none at the moment but hoping to get some in soon. Told me £230. Not much cheaper than Amazon but I like to be able to go back to someone if I need any advice. Good luck. Nice to do a public service


thanks for that.
just going to have a look and see if they have a web site.

wouldnt dream of nicking yours mate:thumb:


----------

